# anyone tried these beens from hasbean?



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

liked the sound of these so ordered some, Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarch,i should get them tomorrow, anyone tried them? will be using them for dip in a ceramic dripper, if you have used them any tips on grind, brew time etc would be good, thanks.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Havent tried them but I have a bag ready for the grinder. I'll be using mainly as espresso so this post isnt really much help to you.

Will post my thoughts once I've opened them


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is a delicious coffee. How you grind for a pourover will depend on the grinder, brewer, dose & pouring regime (grind finer for a "fill & drain" than you would for a pulse pour). I had good results with Matt Perger's V60 01 method (exactly as per the video), grind like fine sand/caster sugar as a start point?

Try cupping/steeping this coffee too.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

oh no, my beans never turned up today!









My postie is on holiday, I had a misdelivery on Saturday, my neighbour had one day, so I have a feeling someone else will be getting my beans today, as normally my orders from hasbean are here the next day after ordering!


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

got them today.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had those before, very nice from what I remember!


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

have to say they are very nice, I must admit I prefer a fuller bodied coffee but considering I have only made two brews with these they are either very easy to "dial in" or I just hit on the right combo straight off.

What would you guys suggest if I wanted to get a bit more body into the coffee, finer grind, more beans?

I used 18g of beans with 225g of water using a pulse drip. the grind was on the fine-ish side.

I use a ceramic one cup dripper, it has 2 holes in the bottom so I can't really deduce the flow as it does seem to drip through in about 30-45 secs, seems a bit fast?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like you need to grind finer and/or use smaller pulses.

Try putting a little more water through the 18g bed too, say around 260g to start with?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

MWJB said:


> Looks like you need to grind finer and/or use smaller pulses.
> 
> Try putting a little more water through the 18g bed too, say around 260g to start with?


Thanks, I'll try the smaller pulses, as now you mention it, they were more a couple of pours than pulses.

I thought using more water would weaken the brew?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

snegger said:


> Thanks, I'll try the smaller pulses, as now you mention it, they were more a couple of pours than pulses.
> 
> I thought using more water would weaken the brew?


The slower the water drains through the bed, the more coffee it will wash out. A large pour will be less concentrated at the start, drain more quickly, maybe underextract (not enough coffee washed out) in your scenario?

18g of grounds & 225g of brew water is a ratio of 80g/litre. If you are washing out a reasonable amount of coffee, then at the lowest reasonable end you should have a standard strength European cup. If you are washing out enough coffee to get you into the optimum yield range, your coffee should be very strong.

70g/litre (18/260) at a finer grind should eventually see you dissolving more coffee into the cup, but still at a good strength (higher than European datum).

As you make drip brewed coffee, the first part is really strong but has only washed a small amount from the bed, so the flavour isn't fully developed. As you wash more dissolved solids out, the beverage gets weaker, but the flavour develops further...the trick being to hit the sweetest spot before the coffee is too weak for your taste.

So though the 80g/l cup used more coffee per g of water, it doesn't sound like it washed enough goods out...grinding finer/slowing the pour will help, going to 70g/l will give you more scope to balance the flavour. 60-70g/l is considered the typical range for drip coffee in Europe & US, the Japanese often a little stronger.

You could still start at 80g/l then pulse water through in 20g amounts after that to see where you get preferred balance of flavour vs strength. When the water drains, give the cup a really good stir, spoon a little out into a cold cup & taste when cool (only a takes a few secs)...then add another 20g of water into the cone & repeat. You often get an oily layer on the top of the cup, so like I said stir well to really break this up (brewing into a carafe that you can stir & swirl is handy in this respect).

If you are getting to 60g/l and not hitting sweetness, coffee is still weak, keep grinding finer. Try and keep the bulk of the pouring consistent.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks MWJB, I really appreciate that, loads to try out there.

I feel these beans are worth it as normally I'm way off when I first try a new bean but these seem like they only need a little tweaking and I should have a great brew.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

just to say I love these beans now, I have not had a bad brew from them, maybe that's down to my expert brewing skills but I doubt it.

It's the first bean I will happily buy again, tbh it's restored my faith in coffee a bit as I was starting to give up on trying to get that "perfect coffee" I even started to buy instant coffee, thought I would give fresh beans one more try and luckily chose these.

It's good at last to have a bean I can keep in the fridge (is the fridge the best place?), whilst I try different beans and know that I have these in case I pick a bean I'm not keen on, which up to now was just about every choice I made ( probably more down to my lack of skill than the beans).


----------

